

Ask HN: Anyone else have data usage issues with IOS 7? - swalsh

I&#x27;m absolutely paranoid about my usage, and check it constantly.  Yesterday morning I was at about 25% to my limit.  That night I download IOS 7, and this morning i&#x27;m over my limit by 1 gb.<p>The phone was in my house, and connected to wifi.
======
aroch
It's a beta release, fill a bug report.

